# Central Ohio Spillway Saugeye



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well you get to guess where i got this one at. Should not be to hard Caught this one on a 1/8th ounce jig orange tail. Water at full bore! Snagged another as big let her go,also a quillback,2-cats and another spike in about a hour. Indian by the way is still locked up moundwood was open to end of ramps and partially open on otherside to end of concrete wall going out towards lake. Full of large shad no saugeyes fished it about a hour nothing very disappointing. Spillway only other open water. Soon but not yet!!! Good fishing. Here is pic not the best but you should be able to figure out what dam i was at!!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

nicely done, fishslim.

edit: I am 99.795&#37; sure I know the exact slack water spot you got the fish. I keep meaning to hit it... soon, hopefully.


----------



## RareVos (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, the picture title kinda takes the guesswork out of it


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

OOPS!! Forgot about that!! I guess it is no secret now!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice eye Troy! Almost didn't recognize ya without the stache


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I have caught em out of that exact spot. Though, I haven't caught anything this year. I haven't been out much. Might get out this weekend. 

Congrats on the nice fat eye Troy!

CG


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice eye Troy! Didn't realize that was you until redhawk mentioned the clean shaven face. BIG improvement...lol

Drove by Alum spillway this morning. The flow is up and the gulls are diving on shad. Wished I had my spinning rod with me....it just looked fishy.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

daughters dared me to cut it off so I did. they never seen me with out it. wife did not notice what's that tell ya. lol alum should have some fish in it!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Nice fish I am hoping I make it back from work in time to hit up a spillway or 2 today, congrats again.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

fishslim said:


> wife did not notice


 HAHAHA yeah right... trust me, after 17 yrs of marriage I can tell you wives notice EVERYTHING .

Can't wait. Won't be long before our first "grass" fish sighting.  !$


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice saugeye Slim!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I am stumped. Looks like you could have used a hand with the camera, might sneak down for an hour today.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,troy.but those pics are upsetting,since it's hard for me to get out and do the spillway thing like i used to


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys!! Net i am telling the truth took wife a whole day to notice!! Been rubbing it in to her big time,28 years my face is just a blur to her now!! That probably is a good thing!! Ying hope you made it down saw water was still up on way home just did not have time to go back. Alum is 6" under sidewalk. Saw some fishermen but with fish. Keep on warming up let's get that water a few degrees warmer then let the fun begin!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Way to go Troy! 
:B


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

fished Delaware spillway today for a few hours. Only caught a few small saugeye under 12 inches. Nice lookin spillway. first time I have ever fished it. Cant wait to see it in the spring.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

nice eye Troy


----------

